# Does the 922 have 2 tuners



## kcolg30 (May 11, 2010)

Does the 922 have 2 HD tuners like the 722K. Can you watch two live HD channels at the same time and use the PIP side view like the 722 family.

Thanks


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

Yes you can.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

It has at least 2 tuners... just like the 722K.

IF you add the same OTA module that the 722K uses... and have OTA reception... then you get 2 OTA tuners as well... and could be recording as many as 4 things at the same time.


----------

